# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Für Met...oder ein schöner Rücken kann auch entzücken!

## Daniel Sun

Weiß zwar nciht ob da noch Platz für wäre, aber wie wäre's....

----------


## Joseph

Scheint das nur so, oder sind das Vampirzähne?

Joseph

----------


## Daniel Sun

Keine Ahnung!
Sieht aber eh nur nach body painting aus...
....aber ne nette Idee!

----------

> Scheint das nur so, oder sind das Vampirzähne?


Rorschacht-Test?

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von Joseph
> 
> Scheint das nur so, oder sind das Vampirzähne?
> 
> 
> Rorschacht-Test?


nen was?wat issen das?

----------

> nen was?wat issen das?


http://www.stangl-taller.at/TESTEXPERIM ... chach.html

----------


## schiene

> Zitat von schiene
> 
> nen was?wat issen das?
> 
> 
> http://www.stangl-taller.at/TESTEXPERIM ... chach.html


Danke für die Aufklärung!Dwer Begriff war mir nicht geläufig.

----------


## Erich

Auf der site gibt es einen link zu einem kostenlosen Test - grade gemacht, hat ganz schön gedauert und dann kriegste sone Kurzzusammenfassung:



Für die komplette Auswertung soll man erstmal 12,95€ löhnen - "gratis" - na schönen Dank.
Da sch... ich doch auf das Testergebnis und könnte gleich   ::   ::   ::   ::  

Das zum Thema Tests  ::

----------


## Joseph

Um zu erfahren, dass mir die Furcht vor Kampf angeboren ist, brauch ich keinen Test, das weiß ich schon lange...ich glaube, das ist so 'ne Art Feigheitsgen.

Joseph

----------

Ich habe da konkret an was anderes bei Dir gedacht, Josef.
Grundsätzlich passt das natürlich auch.

----------


## Joseph

Wie, Du meinst, ich hätte Angst, dass meine Freundin mich (mein Blut) aussaugt?  

Also, wirklich nicht! Ich schwöre! *Davor*habe ich keine Angst...

Joseph

----------

he, he, Volltreffer, Schiff versenkt.
Ach so, an Blut habe ich da nur metaphorisch gedacht.

----------


## Joseph

Ich weiß, Blut = Geld, oder?

Joseph

----------

> ...oder?


Wer weiß?
Du hast es jeweils selbst geschrieben.

----------

> Weiß zwar nciht ob da noch Platz für wäre, aber wie wäre's....


von welcher seite mag sie jetzt wohl schöner aussehen.

----------


## Joseph

Und ich dachte, von vorne wäre es ein "Er"

Joseph

----------


## Robert

> Und ich dachte, von vorne wäre es ein "Er"


Davon gehe ich auch aus!   ::

----------

Daniel, dreh mal bitte das Foto um.
(aber einen Zweifel gibt es da nicht)

----------


## Daniel Sun

> Daniel, dreh mal bitte das Foto um.
> (aber einen Zweifel gibt es da nicht)




Nee, Monta!
Schaut immer noch aus wie nen Kerl!

----------


## Erich

> Zitat von Monta
> 
> Daniel, dreh mal bitte das Foto um.
> (aber einen Zweifel gibt es da nicht)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nee, Monta!
> Schaut immer noch aus wie nen Kerl!


Monta meinte sicher, Du sollst mal so drehen, dass man den Pumpenschwengel sehen kann, den die Hübsche im Rücken hat   ::

----------


## Met Prik

> Weiß zwar nciht ob da noch Platz für wäre, aber wie wäre's....


Sieht stark nach Body Painting aus, aber ist ne witzige Idee  :cool:  

Bei mir aus Platzmangel aber nicht umsetzbar  ::

----------


## Daniel Sun

Hab es mir schon gedacht, Rücken zu klein!

 ::

----------


## Met Prik

> Hab es mir schon gedacht, Rücken zu klein!


So kann man es natuerlich auch ausdruecken   ::

----------

